# Guess it and win it!



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey guys, here is another new pen blank material contest for you! Guess what it is and win the blank! Please do not cheat by going to my website and if you have already seen this, please refrain from guessing. This is on the honor system! The first person to guess correctly will win a merchandise certificate for the value of the blank that you can use at your convenience.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like Blue Bonnets on the side of the road


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

my guess also. blue bonnets


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang I can't even guess LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

blue bonnets or that clay stuff


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

man as always late................Bluebonnets......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I meant I couldn't guess cause I already knew what it was.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Please can I Guess? Please over her Mr Curtis. Please I want to guess. Call me Please. I think I know. My arm is getting tired of being raised. I have switched arms now. Please over here. Now I am throwing stuff to get your attention. Hey over here.

Ok I give up now. 






Sorry about the eight grade behaviour. Couldn't resist.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Well heck, that was not as hard as I thought it would be! Yes, it is Genuine Texas Bluebonnets cast in clear resin with the inside of the blank painted a taupe color. I posted this pic on here a number of months ago. I had a lot of request for blanks when I first made this pen but the season was already over. As you know, we then had a severe drought the next 2 years so there were no bluebonnets. Well this year, there is a bumper crop so I decided to make some blanks and put them on my site. Anyway, thanks for playing and I promise, next time I will make it much harder!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Barleydog, send me an e-mail to [email protected] and I will reply back with your Gift Certificate!


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

That's great!!! Thanks again MesquiteMan!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Barleydog, your gift certificate has been sent to the e-mail address you provided. Let me know if you do not get it for some reason.


----------

